# wonderful ,lovable dog...but, very strange



## patch hunky (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi all !
I have owned a Beagle, an Irish Setter (best dog ever ), 3 Brittanies (the worst dogs I have owned), and a Chocolate Lab. However, I have never owned a Vizsla . Caramel is very loving, sweet, and cuddly. My 9 yr old daughter adores him. However, he is such a drama queen. If you admonish him in any way or if he feels the least bit slighted, he will curl up in a ball on the couch with his head averted away from you ! He sits on the top corner of the couch much like our cat. He tears about the house like an F4 tornado after coming in from doing his business outside. If he is having a crisis ( i.e. if he is not the center of attention) he will be a more finicky eater. He is a soap opera unto himself. But... on the positive side... he is the most empathetic dog I've ever owned. He is not destructive. He is also proving to be very perceptive and alert. We live in a rural area and he barks when there are deer and other animals outside !


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/10/versatile-vizsla.html

Welcome to the forum. You've had some good dogs. Caramel may be the "smartest" of the group in that a Hungarian Pointer needs to have a reason to do something you ask of it, not just that you asked.

You can almost see it in their eyes when the look at you with that "why?" expression. A lab or Irish Setter would be much more inclined to think, "he told me to so I will."

Not all Vizslas are created equal and you may have one of the good ones that is exceptionally smart. Challenge that intelligence and you'll have a happy pup.

Have fun and welcome to the discussion. Do you hunt? Merle's Door is a great read.

RBD


----------



## patch hunky (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi !
I do not hunt. However, my husband does. He has not done any small game hunting for a number of years. My only reservation is that this dog seems to have some problems with attention span( perhaps a puppy thing ). Out in the field, this may prove to be detrimental. Are these dogs "velcro dogs " in the field or do theytend to wander off ?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/05/define-vizslas-running-large.html

Patch,
The above post has a video of my dogs "running large". With the right training they will get out there and hunt. Not wander off but hunt huge areas with dynamic enthusiasm and determination. In the video they are trying to chase down ground squirrels in the hills.

As a pup you want him to explore his world as best you can. As the pup gets older it becomes the job of the dog to know where you are not your job to know where the dog is. That way they find how far they can go without depending on you but knowing you are there if needed. Hope that makes sense.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/12/faith-based-vizsla-training.html

A post from three years ago on faith based training.

Happy trails,
RBD


----------

